
Docker might be eating your batteries? - bibyte
https://www.beatworm.co.uk/blog/thinkpad/docker-ate-my-battery
======
tonyjstark
Might? I catch the Docker deamon regularly to eat through a full core while no
container is actually up. Also every now and then I have to manually delete
all the dangling docker images because the filesystem runs out of nodes
because Docker doesn't clean up after itself (although this could be on
purpose, I don't know, or I'm doing something wrong...)

EDIT: I guess this has nothing to do with docker0, but still, docker is
feasting on my battery every now and then.

------
lima
docker0 is just a regular Linux bridge and there's absolutely nothing special
about it.

I've always assumed that powertop was mis-reporting power usage for those
decidedly non-physical interfaces.

Therefore, the author's reported decrease in power usage surprises me. Can
anyone reproduce/explain this?

~~~
StreamBright
This needs to be analysed with ebpf

[http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2019-01-01/learn-ebpf-
traci...](http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2019-01-01/learn-ebpf-tracing.html)

------
kristianp
Is it anything to do with this issue, where Docker is waking the cpu from
sleep too often?

[https://github.com/docker/for-
linux/issues/382](https://github.com/docker/for-linux/issues/382)

------
batbomb
etcd by way of minikube eats your batteries for sure

~~~
captn3m0
I switched to microk8s, doesn’t slow down as much.

------
bobbydreamer
Serverless is not go green(environmentally). Saves only green in your pocket.

------
kowdermeister
Hmmm, so running an operating system on your operating system consumes 20%
more resources. Who would have guessed? :)

~~~
sofaofthedamned
You didn't read the post. They stated this was the case with no containers
running, but the bridge network up.

~~~
kowdermeister
Just skimmed it, thanks :)

